# Battling the pudding poops



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

I have read as many poop threads around here as I can. We are still having issues with Ghost and pudding poop. She has about one formed(but very soft) poop for every 3-4 pudding poops. 
*Took her to vet. Fecals at vet were clear, though from what I understand, we need to ask for a more specific test to rule out giardia/coccidia/parasites?
*we tried suspending all treats in case that was culprit - no change
*have not changed food recently
*she eats and drinks well, has plenty of energy, but is "on the thin side" according to vet
I know loose stool is common in some pups, I guess I'm just trying to determine the next best step. Do I take her back to vet and ask for the special fecal test/try some Panacur? Try completely changing her food again? Or should we try the Fortiflora or one of the probiotics or other enzymes first? I hate feeling like I'm *that* broken record newbie who is posting questions I should already have figured out for myself as a good owner, but y'all are really the best at advice and suggestions.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

EPI? SIBO? I think I would start with SIBO. She was hammered with meds at a very young age to battle the parvo. So maybe an overgrowth of bacteria in her system from that?


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> EPI? SIBO? I think I would start with SIBO. She was hammered with meds at a very young age to battle the parvo. So maybe an overgrowth of bacteria in her system from that?


Good point though I would think *and HOPE* the vet would have thought of that and suggested something at our last appointment... Are SIBO and EPI common to large breeds?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Both are known issues for German Shepherds.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with Jax08....her gut had an awful lot to deal with! 

Over 70% of the immune system lies in the gut! So it is important to keep it healthy.

Might be food. What exact brand name are you feeding?

Could be a chicken item that is in the food. Any Chicken parts, eggs, fat, etc. Or Flax or a Yeast product or even the quality of grain they use in whatever you are feeding. Those are the usual gut up-setter's!

Testing may be your best bet.

Here are a couple of other things to consider:

If your budget would handle it, I'd try a De-Hydrated food called The Honest Kitchen - LOVE (all beef). The Honest Kitchen | Dehydrated Cat & Dog Food 

You could try a Tablespoon of Psyllium Seed (at a local health food store...NOT GNC) or some *plain* (not added spices) canned pumpkin. Or a capsule of Slippery Elm (available at local Health Food Store NOT GNC) given an hour before eating.

Sounds like a ProBiotic and Digestive enzyme is needed.

Not a fan of FortiFlora.....questionable ingredients!

I would highly recommend one these Human Grade supplements:
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): Sunday-Sundae-12oz
*Gut Sense* (ProBiotic/PreBiotic): http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense
*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo) Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine




Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not give her any digestive enzymes or probiotics until you've seen a vet. They could skew the results. Afterwards, absolutely, but not before testing.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> *I would not give her any* *digestive enzymes or probiotics until you've seen a vet.* They could skew the results. Afterwards, absolutely, but not before testing.


^^^
Yes, agree if you are going to test him.

But you could try the Psyllium Seed or Plain Pumpkin in the meantime.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And slippery elm! That will help heal inflammation in the gut.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Agree with suggestions above. I would add, "on the thin side" is good for a GSD as long as the puppy is growing at a normal rate (and that varies from dog to dog as well) and gaining weight as it matures. Many vets are used to seeing overweight dogs and mistake a fit GSD for skinny. 

Do the testing to make sure, but loose stools can be caused by many different reasons, most of which are benign. When my girl was a puppy she had the same issue and it drove me crazy... Eventually realized that it was the bully sticks that she was obsessed with chewing when she was a pup that were the primary culprit.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

thank you all so much. I called my vet again and reiterated my concerns.. he said he wouldn't suspect SIBO or EPI due to the early parvo/meds issue - being that she had a full recovery and had gone over a month before this started. But he said bring her in ASAP and he will absolutely do another live fecal to take a look at the living flora and rule out giardia or any of the other bad bugs that normally wouldn't come up in a fecal float. So, FX it's not anything horrible and thank you all as always for the care and concern. <3


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did he explain that EPI is caused by the pancreas not working correctly and producing digestive enzymes? That's not caused by meds. But I think you are on the right track to finding a cause


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> ......some *plain* (not added spices) canned pumpkin. ....


I know a woman who has been a GSD breeder for ~30 years and swears by that stuff. 1 table spoon. 

She says it will fix them if they have loose stools or cure them if they are constipated. I dunno, just repeating what she told me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shooter said:


> I know a woman who has been a GSD breeder for ~30 years and swears by that stuff. 1 table spoon.
> 
> She says it will fix them if they have loose stools or cure them if they are constipated. I dunno, just repeating what she told me.


she is correct. Pumpkin is loaded with fiber so it bulk stool up.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

*Follow up*



Took my girl in first thing this morning, already got a call back from vet. Her bacterial count is elevated but not outrageously high, so they put us on an antibiotic for 7-10 days and also gave us a probiotic. No parasites, no other bad bugs in sight, thank you Lord. And she has gained 2 lbs! So there's another plus. 
Thank you all. :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Make sure to give the probiotic 2 hours after the antibiotic. I like the Jarrow's Petdophilus if you want to continue that after you are done with the antibiotic.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

@Jax08 thank you for advice!


----------

